# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Protestat studentore në Francë!

## Davius

Protestë e studentëve në Francë 

PARIS, 

Në kryeqytetin francez u regjistruan sërish përleshje në protestat e studentëve kundër reformave të parapara në tregun e punës. Të rinjtë francez gjuajtën me shishe dhe gurë forcat e rendit në afërsi të Universitetit Sorbone. Policia interveni me gaz lotësjellës. Reforma parasheh ndër të tjera një masë shumë të vogël mbrojtëse për rregullat e përjashtimit të të rinjëve nga puna. (DV) 

---

Ky shkrim me larte eshte lajm i 15 shkurtit, por protestat vazhdojne edhe sot, ku ka pasur shume perleshje mes policise dhe protestueseve.

Cka mendoni ju per sjelljen e ketij Ligji, eshte me vend apo nje gaf i Qeverise franceze?

----------


## Davius

*Përleshje të dhunshme pas protestave*

 Policia në Paris ka përdorur ujë dhe gaz lotsjellës për të shpërndarë dhjetra protestues pas shpërthimit të dhunës ditnë e shtunë, në një ditë demonstratash të mëdha kundër një ligji të ri të punësimit për të rinjtë. 
Prootesat vetë në të cilat morën pjesë qindra mijëra vetë ishin kryesisht paqësore. 

Por në mbrëmje përleshjet shpërthyen në dy zona në Paris. 

Më shumë se 160 vetë u arrestuan dhe 24 persona, midis tyre 7 oficerë policie u plagosën.

Një zëdhënës i qeverisë ka folur për nevojën e një shpirti të dialogut dhe përmirësim të kontratave të punës. 

Kontratat e reja shihen nga qeveria si mjete për të adresuar disa nga problemet e paraqitura në protestat e nëntorit në zonat e varfra për të inkurajuar punëdhënësit të merrin të rinj në punë me një periudhë prove fillimisht prej 2 vjetësh, por kontratat shihen nga studentët dhe shumë në krahun e majtë si sulm mbi sigurinë e vendit të punës.

----------


## DiGiTeX

Nqs ngrihen studentat ne greve eshte nje gjendje kritike qe qeveria franceze duhet ta perballoje me gjakeftohtesi .. ne te kundert mer fund rregjismi tanishem ne france .
Studentat jane e ardhmja e kombit dhe kjo i detyreone qeverin qe te rregulloj gjicka nga kushtet qe ata seshirojne .
Shpresoj ne nje reabilizim te shpejte  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Zana e malit

Dmth që protesta nganjëherë është normale të kalojë nga një gjendje paqësore në një gjendje pak më të ashpër apo të egër.

Dmth kur diçka e PREK NË TEL një popull (pjesë të popullit) është normale të protestojë. Se mos më del dikush këtu e të më thotë pastaj se protesta NUK ËSHTË GJË NORMALE, madje,ja që jemi dëshmitarë të protestave në FRANCËN DEMOKRATIKE se,protesta nga gjendja paqësore u shndëru në gjendje të egër ku madje u shkatërruan shumë pasuri, e prona të popullit atje!

zEm :sarkastik:

----------


## Bani gjk

hehe Zana malit, qfar kan per te shkruar armiqt e islamit tash, perveq qe te thojn edhe ata (francezt) nuk e kan mir, por duhet te protestojn ne mnyr paqsore dhe tju drejtohen gjykatave heheh, nuk ju bjen ndermend ktyre qe njeriu ka NDJENJA , por mendojin qe jemi rrobota me rrym hehe.

Sa per protestat ne franc, bash jam befasuar se qfar ligji katastrof don te bej Franca, dhe bash me vjen mir qe protestojn francezet  kunder kti ligji katastrofal per rinin.

Paq

----------


## Alket123

ne tematiken e forumit kjo me duket tema me e zjarrte. tek tema e irak, pavaresisht se po vriten nga 20 ne dite ne irak me duket se u be si muhabet i kote.

vive le france!

----------


## Lioness

Protestat studentore jane nje tregues i nje krize me te thelle ekonomike dhe sociale ne France.  Ekonomia franceze (nje nga ekonomite kryesore ne Europe, (BE) eshte stagnuese, papunesia ne shifra te larta, rritja shume e ulet etj.  

Qeveria franeze po mundohet te bej dicka per papunesine (problematike per ekonomine e ulet), sidomos papunesine e te rinjve.  Kontrata CPE eshte vecse nje hap i vogel qe po ndermerr qeveria, duhet bere akoma me shume ne kete drejtim.  Nqs perpjekjet e qeverise bien peng e ketyre "protestave" atehere nuk do kete shume shpresa.

Ndryshime afersisht te tilla u bene para 8 vjetesh ne Austri, dhe tani papunesia atje eshte ne shifrat rekord me te uleta.  Perse?  Sepse sidomos bizneset e vogla punesuan njerez menjehere duke mos patur frike se te paaftit "do t'u mbeten ne dere" ashtu sic ishte me pare nen ligjet proteksioniste.       

Sistemi i meritokracise eshte shume i dobet ne France.  Ne vend te meritokracise ekziston elitizmi, ose ne pamundesi sigurimi i nje pune "te perjetshme."  Puna merret me mik, dhe mbahet "miqesisht" me kontrata sigurimi.  Ne France (nuk po flas vetem per te rinjte, por ne te gjitha aspektet) eshte veshtire te pushosh dike nga puna sepse pastaj duhet t'i paguash tre vjet asistence papunesie (90% te rroges se meparshme.)  

Per me teper, nje situate e tille po vret dhe investimet ne France.  Shume prej tyre po shkojne ne Angli, apo ne vende te tilla ku nuk ka kaq shume "red-tape" apo byrokraci, apo ligje te tilla proteksioniste ne ekstrem.  Ekonomia franceze shikohet si nje ekonomi rrenjesisht kunder kompeticionit komercial, ku mbizoterojne monopelet (EDF, Telekom) dhe ligjet e punes pak a shume pasqyrojne kete realitet.  

Shpresoj qe qeveria mos te perkulet para presioneve, por te vazhdoje reformat me cdo kost.

----------


## fjollat

Një ligj i vetëm, apo më saktësisht propozim ligj, që nuk i shkon për shtati popullatës së një shteti demokratik dhe ja se ç'ndodh. Trazira me përdorim të dhunës tejmase nga qeveria, përdorim të gazit lotsjellës, thyerje të dyqaneve, djegie të veturave nga ana e protestueve edhe ate akoma pa u miratuar ligji. 

Mos dal jashtë teme, por sa ashpër kritikohen, bile satanizohen muslimanët për protesta, megjithëse u bëhen padrejtësi kolosale në krahasim me këtë ligj, për të cilin janë çuar peshë françezët.

----------


## emile

> Qeveria franeze po mundohet te bej dicka per papunesine (problematike per ekonomine e ulet), sidomos papunesine e te rinjve.  Kontrata CPE eshte vecse nje hap i vogel qe po ndermerr qeveria, duhet bere akoma me shume ne kete drejtim.  Nqs perpjekjet e qeverise bien peng e ketyre "protestave" atehere nuk do kete shume shpresa.      
> 
> Sistemi i meritokracise eshte shume i dobet ne France.  Ne vend te meritokracise ekziston elitizmi, ose ne pamundesi sigurimi i nje pune "te perjetshme."  Puna merret me mik, dhe mbahet "miqesisht" me kontrata sigurimi.  Ne France (nuk po flas vetem per te rinjte, por ne te gjitha aspektet) eshte veshtire te pushosh dike nga puna sepse pastaj duhet t'i paguash tre vjet asistence papunesie (90% te rroges se meparshme.)  
> 
> Per me teper, nje situate e tille po vret dhe investimet ne France.  Shume prej tyre po shkojne ne Angli, apo ne vende te tilla ku nuk ka kaq shume "red-tape" apo byrokraci, apo ligje te tilla proteksioniste ne ekstrem.  Ekonomia franceze shikohet si nje ekonomi rrenjesisht kunder kompeticionit komercial, ku mbizoterojne monopelet (EDF, Telekom) dhe ligjet e punes pak a shume pasqyrojne kete realitet.  
> 
> Shpresoj qe qeveria mos te perkulet para presioneve, por te vazhdoje reformat me cdo kost.


Nuk arrij ta kuptoj se si mund te perkrahni nje ligj te tille. Ju kujtoj qe qellimi i ketyre protestave (qe nuk jane vetem studentore!) eshte qe te ndalojne aplikimin e nje ligji qe i mohon çdo te riu nen 26 vjeç (qe ka nenshkruar nje CPE) disa te drejta elementare. Sipas ketij ligji nje PDG ka te drejte qe te pushoje *pa asnje justifikim* nje te punesuar nen 26 vjeç brenda 2 vjeteve. Gjate kesaj kohe ky i ri nuk ka mundesi qe te marre nje shtepi me qera ose nje kredit nga banka se gjendja e tij ekonomike quhet "précaire" dhe asnje organizem nuk i akordon besim.

Me vjen keq t'ju zhgenjej, por elitist eshte mendimi juaj si dhe ai i qeverise se De Villepin, qe me kete ligj shkon drejt kerkesave te pronareve te medhenj dhe jo drejt punetoreve te thjeshte (se nuk mundet te bejne te njejten gje me nje kuader!). 

Pastaj a e njihni ju sistemin shkollor ne France? Keni degjuar te flitet per klasat pergatitore per shkollat e medhaja (CPGE)? Ne çfare vendi te botes njihni ju nje sistem qe izolon nxenesit me te mire per te formuar kuadrot me te larte (dhe gjeni aty çdo lloj niveli ekonomik, jo si ne vendet e tjera ku arsimimi prestigjoz i rrezervohet me te pasurve)? Ju siguroj qe egzistojne ne France njerez qe vijne nga familje modeste dhe drejtojne firma te medha, punojne ne qendrat me te medha kerkimore me fame boterore dhe kane arritur ketu me forcat e tyre. Flas keshtu sepse i njoh personalisht dhe se edhe une kam arritur vetem ne saje te merites qe te bej pjese ne ate qe ju e quani elite.

Prandaj ndryshe nga ju, une shpresoj qe Franca do te vazhdoje te ruaje keto vlera qe e bejne te jete shteti me social ne Europe dhe nese do te duhet nje tjeter maj '68 per kete, le te ndodhe!

----------


## antares

Si shpesh gjate historise perseri Franca ndodhet ne avangarde te mbrojtjes dhe promovimit te vlerave njerezore, shoqerore. Mund te thuhet se Franca eshte nje pjese e rendesishme e ndergjegjes planetare.
Protestat masive (po marrin pjese edhe puntoret ne 160 qytete tashme) jane nje reaksion kunder hidres aktuale qe njihet me emrin "Globalizem"!
Kurre (te pakten keto 20 vjetet e ardheshme) francezi, gjermani apo suedezi nuk do te mundin te konkurojne me kinezin apo indianin (meqe punojne me nje rendiment te themi 20% me te larte pp me nje rroge gjithashtu 10 here me te larte).
Kapitali me fajdexhinjte qe e promovojne do te donin sigurisht i benin dhe francezet krenare te punojne si koleget e tyre ne USA 2-3 pune per nje rroge qeni dhe kjo fillimisht arrihet me eliminimin e minimumit te sigurise ne pune.
Nje njeri i deshperuar eshte gati te punoje gjithmone me shume per me pak para!
Bota (e njerezve e jo shushunjat) i kane syte dhe shpresen te kjo pengese ndaj projektit per kthimin e njerzve ne "termite" sipas planit judeo-anglo-sakson!

Vive la France!

----------


## babybell

ok, nuk po ndalem tek ligji CPE (kontrare per nje pune te pare) sepse eshte shume komplekse analiza, por desha te them se manifestimet jane te ligjshme deri ne momentin kur nuk prekin lirite dhe te drejtat et tjereve. une jam studente ketu dhe ligji i parvjetshem mbi harmonizimin e diplomave LMD (qe meritonte per mendimin tim nje mobilizim te rendesishem por nuk e pati ), ben qe semestri i dyte i nivelit master te mbaroje ne 30 mars per degen time. ,nga ana tjeter, shkolla ka 4 jave qe eshte bllokuar nga grevistat dhe ndalimi i jyrjes ne shkolle eshte bere pa pelqimin e te gjitheve. kjo ben qe nivelet e dyta universitare te penalizohen nga nje mungese formacioni e parekuperueshme!!! 
eshte fakt gjithashtu qe shume studenta greviste te jene ne degat socilogji, psikologji, arte plastike, teater dhe te mos ken competencat e duhura per kuptimin e drejte te kontrates. aq me teper qe shume nga keta studenta jane ne nivelin 1 ose 2 te studimeve universitare dhe shkurt fjala nuk kane te njejten ngarkese me masterat. 
kushdo mund te manifestoje ne rruge ne menyre demokratike dhe te shprehi mospelqimin e vet , por per bllokimin e fakulteteve dhe te stacioneve te trenit dhe te autobuzit(sepse edhe kjo eshte fakt) nuk jam dakort.

Gjithsesi kto ngjarje, dhe ato te lagjeve periferike te qyteteve te medha para disa muajsh deshmojne per nje krize ekonomike ne France sigurisht, por edhe per nje deshtim total te politikave elitiste (siç e tha dikush me lart) dhe hipokrite te ketij shteti qe me vite eshte munduar ti jape botes imazhin e djepit te lirise, barazise dhe vllazerise por qe ne fund te fundit eshte i semure pikerisht nga mungesa e ketyre principeve ne raportet shoqerore dhe "klasore". 
per CPE mund te them se te heqesh dike pa arsye dhe te mos kesh detyrime asistence me pas, si dhe fakti qe kjo eshte e aplikushme per moshat nen 25 vjeç qe do te thote se kur te kane perzene nga puna dhe "qe te ka ikur mosha" e ke shume me te veshtire te gjesh nje pune tjeter sepse firmat do te preferojne te marrin dike te cilit mund ti imponojne kontraten, e gjitha kjo pra nuk eshte "sociale" , por si mendoni a i ka mundesite financiare Franca me 1000 miliard defiçit, te vazhdoje politiken sociale aktuale kur psh Anglia qe shpiku fundja Walfare State hoqi dore qe me 1951?

----------


## Teddy

> Protestat studentore jane nje tregues i nje krize me te thelle ekonomike dhe sociale ne France.  Ekonomia franceze (nje nga ekonomite kryesore ne Europe, (BE) eshte stagnuese, papunesia ne shifra te larta, rritja shume e ulet etj.  
> 
> Qeveria franeze po mundohet te bej dicka per papunesine (problematike per ekonomine e ulet), sidomos papunesine e te rinjve.  Kontrata CPE eshte vecse nje hap i vogel qe po ndermerr qeveria, duhet bere akoma me shume ne kete drejtim.  Nqs perpjekjet e qeverise bien peng e ketyre "protestave" atehere nuk do kete shume shpresa.
> 
> Ndryshime afersisht te tilla u bene para 8 vjetesh ne Austri, dhe tani papunesia atje eshte ne shifrat rekord me te uleta.  Perse?  Sepse sidomos bizneset e vogla punesuan njerez menjehere duke mos patur frike se te paaftit "do t'u mbeten ne dere" ashtu sic ishte me pare nen ligjet proteksioniste.       
> 
> Sistemi i meritokracise eshte shume i dobet ne France.  Ne vend te meritokracise ekziston elitizmi, ose ne pamundesi sigurimi i nje pune "te perjetshme."  Puna merret me mik, dhe mbahet "miqesisht" me kontrata sigurimi.  Ne France (nuk po flas vetem per te rinjte, por ne te gjitha aspektet) eshte veshtire te pushosh dike nga puna sepse pastaj duhet t'i paguash tre vjet asistence papunesie (90% te rroges se meparshme.)  
> 
> Per me teper, nje situate e tille po vret dhe investimet ne France.  Shume prej tyre po shkojne ne Angli, apo ne vende te tilla ku nuk ka kaq shume "red-tape" apo byrokraci, apo ligje te tilla proteksioniste ne ekstrem.  Ekonomia franceze shikohet si nje ekonomi rrenjesisht kunder kompeticionit komercial, ku mbizoterojne monopelet (EDF, Telekom) dhe ligjet e punes pak a shume pasqyrojne kete realitet.  
> ...



Protestat qe zhvillohen sot rrugeve te frances nuk iu eshte kushtuar vemendja e duhur. Okupimi i universitetit te Sorbones, per here te pare pas gati 40 vjeteve,meritonte pak me shume interes se sa venia ne faqet e mesit te gazetave franceze. Ajo qe vlen te theksohet eshte qe ndoshta jemi perpara nje tjeter ndryshimi epokal sic ishte ai i fundviteve 60 ne boten perendimore. edhe atehere revoltat e tyre undeshen me indiferentizmin e qeverive perendimore, te cilat me kete qendrim vetem ushqyen dhe forcuan akoma me shume te famshmin revolucionin rinor te 1968. si gjithnje keto revolucione qe sjellin perbrenda ide te reja, tentativa ndryshinmi sistemesh e ligjesh lindin ne Paris ku shkalla kulturore thyen ato te pjeses boterore qofshin ato edhe amerikane, ku me keqardhje me duhet te them qe e konsideroj si nje nga shoqerite me me pak gjykim kritik te botes perendimore. 
Kontarata CPE eshte vecse nje hap i vogel i Frances drejt amerikanizmit te boyte se saj se punes, por nuk mundet te harrojme qe nje Shtet si Franca ka traditat e saj e sidomos historine e saj, ku perfshihen edhe luftat sindakaliste, te cilat nuk mund te hidhen poshte e aq me pak nuk mund te harrohen duke ndjekur modelin amerikan, model amerikan qe europianeve iu mungon ne ADN, keshtu qe thjesht i pamundur. uNe nuk dua ketu te vleresoj sa i sakte eshte modeli amerikan i punes, por mendoj qe Europa nuk mund ta pranoje nje te tille. Punetoret kane te drejtat e tyre ashtu si edhe te rinjte qe po hyne ne pragun e botes se punes, nuk kane vetrem detyrime. Askush nuk muund te luaje me ta, sikur te jene materiale ndertimi, apo kapitale te levizshme.  
Por une thelle brenda meje kam bindjen qe kjo proteste nuk linmd vetem nga kontrata CPE, por nga kekrkimi i nje brezi te rinjsh te identitetit te tyre, te lirise qe dite per dite po humbasin duke qene se vazhdojne te influencohen nga bombardimi qe telvizioni edhe media e shkruar iu bene perdite. eshte tentative e nje brezi per tu degjuar nga nje bote qe ecen perpara me ritme shume te shpejta per tu ndalur e te degjuar ata qe nesere do te kontribuojne ne vazhdimin e e nddertimit te saj.Eshte nje ulurime, ndaj nje bote te shurdhet.
Studente franceze, une jam me ju
Teddy

----------


## qafezezi

Ndryshimi i ligjit per punesimin e te rinjve eshte pergjigje e protestave qe u bene para tre muajsh ne France. Te papunet u çuan duke djegur makina keshtu qe qeverria po ben perpjekje ti ndihmoj ata. 
Mirepo ne France kemi te bejme me nje shoqeri aspak humane qe kerkon te fundos akoma me keq keta te papune. Ndersa qeverria kerkon te ule papunesine, nje pjese e ppopullsise me origjine franceze(jo emigrante) kerkon qe femijet e tyre, me te dale nga bankat e shkolles te fusin ne xhep nje kontrat te perjetshme si ne kohen e komunizmit, ku puna ishte e garantuar nga shteti.Kjo popullesi franceze nuki do ndryshim, nuk do qe edhe te huajt te punojne.Ndersa qeverria deklaroi para disa muajsh se do ndihmonte te huajt qe edhe ata te punonin, nje pjese franceze, kjo qe ngrihet sot ne protesta, ishte kunder ketyre protestave dhe deklaronte edhe lufte civile.
Po te shikojme ligjin e ri, per ate qe ka deshire te punoje, eshte me e lehte. Pronaret pra, do kene mundesi te punesojne emigrante; eshte normale kur ata nuk punojne mire ata do i shkarkojne ashtu siç ndodh ne Itali, Amerike Greqi, Shqiperi etj, etj.
Keto protesta jane te shtyra nga partite e majta ne France, thjesht per marrje pushteti.Per shkak te presioneve ne Parlament afati i ketij ligji u ul ne 1 vit nga 2 qe ishte. C'do gje duket normale.Puna eshte ç'do behet per te ule varferine eksreme qe ka kape nje pjese te popullsise ne France.

----------


## Lioness

Papunesia e francezeve nga mosha 18-26 eshte 20% me shume se dyfishi i papunesise se pergjithshme 9.6%.  
Sistemi "social" apo welfare state ne France eshte e pamundur te mbijetoje ne ritmin e sotem.  Po te mos ishte per Common Agricultural Policy, apo subsidies qe marrin nga EU, eshte veshtire te imagjinohet si do te ishte sot Franca.  
Nga erdhi fundi i USSR?  Jo nga US, jo nga lufta ne Afganistan, Star Wars, etj.  Por thjesht se sistemi falimentoi, nuk mund te mbijetonte.  
Nje shoqja ime ka azil politik ne France.  Jeton ne hotel te paguar nga "sistemi."  Shkon nga nje kurs "inkuadrimi" ne tjetrin (gjoja per gjuhen, per kompjuter, per nje budallek apo tjetrin) dhe paguhet dhe per keto.  Gjithashtu ka te drejten e dy jave pushimeve ne Nice te paguara po ashtu nga qeveria.  Kur i thashe pse nuk futet ne pune, me tha e pse te futem, kur mund te marr me pak, ndersa keshtu i kam disa gjera te siguruara.  Pra "welfare state" (nuk po flas ne rastin specifik) ka demtuar jashte mase krahun e punes ne France, jo vetem te emigranteve, por te Francezeve ne pergjithesi.  

Antares thote qe Franca eshte pjese e rendesishme e ndergjegjes njerezore.  Une do jem e fundit qe mund ta kundershtoj ne kete pikepamje, te pakten nga prizmi historik.  Kam studiuar/admiruar gjuhen, historine, dhe pak a shume gjithcka franceze gjithe jeten time.  Por do te shtoja qe kjo ndergjegje tashme po jeton ne nje trup te semure.  Francezet duan te jetojne "la vie en rose" por nuk ka trendafil pa gjemba.

----------


## Iliriani

Ne qofte se do kerkonim nje fjale tjeter per fjalen *Hipokrizi* me siguri do qe France.


*Vive la Hipokrizi*

----------


## Wordless

Lioness, po te jap dhe nje shifer:
Perqindja e punesimit te atyre qe mbarojne shkollen e larte ne France: 20%!!!

Qahen se nuk i puneson njeri (ki parasysh se ne France rrogat jane te indeksuara
me diplomen/numrin e viteve te shkolles se larte), dhe e dine shume mire 
qe nje punedhenes preferon me mire nje qe ka bere nje shkolle teknike dhe
eshte produktiv direkt sesa nje "filozof" qe ka kaluar 5-6 vjet ne auditoret
e Universiteteve hiper-teorike/te stakuara nga realiteteti.
Gjithashtu nje punedhenes e di shume mire se shumica e diplomave te larta
jane marre me pesa dhe nje diplome (pa nota) mund te fshehe nje te pa afte!
Nqs ti puneson nje tip te tille dhe mbas tre-kater muajsh shikon se eshte nje
fyell ke dy mundesi, ose ta mbash, ose ta pushosh  e ti paguash rrogen
e plote per 2 vjet, plus degresive per 3 te tjera! 

Kjo kontrate qe propozojne tani u jep mundesine punedhenesve te shkarkohen
nga gjithe keto detyrime; nderkohe qe studentet kane mundesi te provojne 
shume vende pune deri sa te gjejne vendin e tyre; kuptohet nqs nuk jane fyej!

----------


## emile

Po kur punedhenesi puneson me paramendimin se i duhet vetem per disa muaj dhe pastaj e pushon pa asnje indemnitet? Ju duket e drejte?
Vertet Anglia apo Austria mund te kene ulur shifrat e papunesise, por duke shkelur te drejtat e puntoreve dhe duke i varferuar akoma me shume keta te fundit. Kjo pseudo-kontrate i ve te rinjte ne nje pozicion akoma me te varfer se ajo qe kane provuar gjate jetes studentore.
Sa per fyejt, une nuk kam takuar shpesh qe te kene Bac+5,...,8 se ne pergjithesi fyejt mezi marrin maturen ketu.

----------


## Teddy

> Ne qofte se do kerkonim nje fjale tjeter per fjalen *Hipokrizi* me siguri do qe France.
> 
> 
> *Vive la Hipokrizi*


Si mund te flasesh keshtu per nje vend qe ka qene dhe mbetet qendra e kultures boterore? une do te te rekomandoja te lexoje e te kuptoje qe ehde bazat e ketij kapitalizmit kaq te mrekullueshem qe te gjithe ne kete forum po kerkojme te mbrojme i ka hedhur shteti francez kur ne krye te tij ishte dikush qe kishte nje mbiemer cfaredo: BONAPARTE. 
Ti leme sofizmat. kritikojme nje shtet sepse ka  kushte me te mira per punetoret, per emigrantet, ka arritur ne nje shkalle te tille demokracie qe ndihmon edhe emigrantet, jo duke i shfrytezuar neper punera te zeza apo duke iu thithur gjakun? ku e gjejme ne forcen te kritikojme nje shtet te tille qe ka qene dhe mbetet modeli dhe krijuesi i demokracise moderne boterore, nje shtet i cili ne dallim me shume shtetet te tjere perendimore qe praktikojne modelin amerikan te kapitalizmit duke dale nga ADN e tyre, gjate viteve te fundit kane patur nje ngritje ekonomike shume me te ulet krahasuar me ate franceze (shih Italine).ku e gjejme ne forcen te kritikojme njerezit e nje vendi (sidomos studentet) te cilet detyruan qeverine e tyre ti thone jo pjesemarrjes ne konfliktin irakian? me c'fytyre ne gjykojme te drejten sistemin xhunglesk kapitalist amerikan (ku me i zoti ha, te tjeret vdesin urie, dhe me i zoti do te thote jo vetem ai qe punon me mire, por edhe ai qe di te vrase me mire) dhe kritikojme sistemin e shtetit social qe Franca gjer pak dite me pare kishte( perpara ardhjes se Villepin )?France ,mbro traditat e tua, leri amerikanimat pas, nuk jane pjese e jotja, perkundrazi eshte nje pjese jotja qe ti deshe te largoje duke mos e konsideruar te denje per ty. France, mbro humanizmin, mbro punetoret e tu, te semuret e tu e mos i ler te vdesin sic ndodh pertej atlantikut nese nuk kane leke( sikur jeta e njeriut te kishte cmim). kjo eshte demokracia, ajo eshte xhungla.

----------


## ATMAN

*ne 68 protestohej per liri qe s'ishin 

ne 2006 protestohet qe lirite e dhena te mos neperkemben.


*
me behet qefi shume qe me ne fund protestohet nga shume shtresa sociale te shoqerise franceze 

me behet qefi qe atij kryeministrit francez i ka ikur gjaku ne fund te kembeve ,nga keto protesta te fuqishme

dhe ne nje gjendje te tille dua ta shikoj edhe ate ministrin e brendshem frances me emrin sarkosy (ai vertet eshte nje plehre e vertete,do ishte nje tragjedi per francen nese ai do zgjidhet president vitin e ardhshem)

----------


## antares

Vertet qe do ishte fakeqesi per Francen nese cifuti-neoliberist alla-yanki (Sarkozsy) do behej President i ardhshem i Frances.
Qeveria aktuale pavarsisht nga kjo "drrase e kalbur" (Ligji i turpshem pro-shushunje qe aprovoi) eshte ndoshta me e mira e mundshme ne keto rrethana!
Mos harroni perpjekjet e medha te De Villepin per ruajtjen e aseteve (kapitaliste domosdo) kombetare nga fajdexhinjte e pertejatlantikut apo europiane!
Ishte nje perkulje (shpresoj e perkoheshme) para presionit te lobit te derrave parazite (qe nxjerrin parane nga paraja e jo parane nga puna)......
Heqja e sigurise per te nesermen (puna eshte nje pjese kryesore e sigurise) ka me shume se impakt ekonomik (dhjamosje e metejshme e derrave), nje impakt social!
Eksperte te manipulimit social (dhe inxhinierise sociale) thone qe kontrolli social lehtesohet jashtezakonisht shume  kur individet kane maksimumin e pasigurise per te nesermen!
Shikoni tutkunet amerikane se cfare delesh jane bere, si jane gati te gelltisin cdo genjeshter kriminale te Oligarkise-plutokratike qe i qeveris!
==============
Nje nga metodat e tortures psikologjike apo dhe te fazes me te avancuar te lavazhit te trurit eshte pikerisht vendosja e subjektit ne nje gjendje pasigurie totale dhe ankthi masiv ekzistencial........
-------------------------------------


Gijotina do rregullonte shume gjera - Shpejt, Mire e Paster!

Vive la Vrai France!

----------

